# Nerviger Hinweis bei Applet- und WS-Fenstern - wieso?



## zilti (5. Okt 2008)

Nachdem ich mich nun seit einiger Zeit ärgere, wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr davon haltet.
Ich habe das Phänomen bis jetzt bei WebStart und Applets entdeckt, allerdings deshalb, weil ich gerade keine Desktop-Anwendungen erstellen.
Nun, es erscheinen bei JFrames immer so komische Hinweise, dass es sich um eine Java-Anwendung handle (bei Windows ein Warndreieck neben dem Fenster, bei Linux nimmt es einen Teil des Fensters ein für einen ausführlichen Hinweis, bei Mac OS erscheint ein Hinweis in der Fenstertitelzeile) - wieso eigentlich? Gerade einladend ist das ehrlich gesagt nicht. Und wieso muss man die Nutzer vor Java-Anwendungen warnen?


----------



## Beni (5. Okt 2008)

Auf die eine Seite ist es sinnvoll. Diese Programme starten wenn man auf eine Webpage aufmacht, bzw. auf einen Link klickt. Das lädt eigentlich schon zum Missbrauch ein. So eine Anwendung könnte dann ziemlich einfach eine andere Anwendung imitieren -> Pishing.

Auf die andere Seite: mich stört der Hinweis auch.

Du kannst ja deine Anwendung signieren, dann gibt es nur beim Start eine Warnung-Box, danach ist Ruhe.


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Okt 2008)

Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Sicherheitsmerkmal. Im Gegensatz zu ActiveX von Microsoft, wo jede heruntergeladene Component ungefragt die volle Kontrolle über den Rechner erhält, und damit extemen Schaden anrichten kann, wird der Anwender bei Applets zwangsläufig darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich nicht um einen Teil einer unbedenklichen Sache handelt, sondern um eine eingebettete, möglicherweise sicherheitskritische Anwendung.
Ich halte den Hinweis daher für wichtig. Der Anwender kann entscheiden, ob er eine möglicherweise kritische Operation auf seinem System zulassen möchte.


----------



## zilti (2. Nov 2008)

Nun, weil das Applet/Webstart ja nicht signiert ist, kann es ja keinen Schaden anrichten @L-ectron-X.
Aber ich sehe Benis Beitrag ein, wegen dem Phishing. Hab mal wieder nicht so weit gedacht 
zilti (war grad zu faul zum Anmelden)


----------

